# SD70 MAC assembly



## AppleYankee (Jan 3, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gifI'm having a hard time trying to figure out how to mount the snowplow on a USAT SD70 MAC. I don't want to  "modify" anything if there is a way to get the plow to fit over the air hoses./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif

Jan


----------



## David Hazel (Jan 2, 2008)

Slide the plow up and threw the air hoses.There are small tabs on the back of the plow that fit into the coresponding wholes pre drilled in the pilot,snap in and I added some modelers glue on the backside for added strength. Then add the knock out portion of your plow, if you wish.
Work very carefully on your 70mac,as I have already found out smaller detail parts are very delicate and are broken easilly.

Hope this helps 

David


----------



## AppleYankee (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the help, I put a couple dabs of glue on the plow tabs, snapped the plow in and let the glue dry. The air hoses fit better when placed up through the cut-out in plow, a little bit of glue and patience seemed to do the trick. 

But there are parts left over (six grab irons)????? No clue as where to mount them. 

Jan


----------



## David Hazel (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe they are extra, I had some left over too.


----------



## AppleYankee (Jan 3, 2008)

All done

Jan


----------



## David Hazel (Jan 2, 2008)

*Looks GREAT ! Not a modeler of UP but, do like the flag units.Now it's time to get a little weathering on there. 

My 70mac is in CSX colors, sure wish USA trains would come out with one in the dark future paint scheme for CSX..!!*


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey David,

Lets get it right ........   LOTS of weathering.  .

Tom

PS ....  I think you should just make it "Owner" and nothing else.


----------

